# Soundcard problems!

## Robin79

Hi i got everything up and working also the sound but it sounds like crap!!!

I need help getting my soundartd to work!!

```

High Definition Audio

Enjoy high-end sound system on your PC! The onboard 8-channel HD audio (High Definition Audio, previously codenamed Azalia) CODEC enables high-quality 192KHz/24-bit audio output, jack-sensing feature, retasking functions and multi-streaming technology that simultaneously sends different audio streams to different destinations. You can now talk to your partners on the headphone while playing a multi-channel network games. All of these are done on one computer. The Dolby Digital Live technology from Dolby Lab encodes the multi-channel audio source into AC-3 bit-stream and outputs it to S/PDIF port in real time.
```

Anyone know whjat to do? Know i have alsa 1.0.7 emerged and the snd-azx driver but it sounds like ass!!

----------

## Infamy

What is the make and model of that sound card? There was a person the other day, with a card that sounds very similiar to yours, who had to use arts(unfortunately) to get sound. 

Have you poked around in alsamixer? Sometimes if certain parameters are set too high, the result is distortion and 'crap'.

----------

## Robin79

it is the card on the ASUS P5AD2 Deluxe! i think it is CMEDIA 9880 or something!!  I can do alsamixer it cant find any mixers! It sucks i use wintendo now and it hurts!

----------

## Robin79

seems it is intel making it http://www.intel.com/design/chipsets/hdaudio.htm

----------

## atavus

I have a similar problem. 

From what I've learned so far the trick is that from some time sound hardware is a combination of an audio coder/decoder => CODEC (in my MOBO -Gigabyte GA-8I915P duo pro an AC97  by C-media 9880) , and rest which is in our case Intel HDA contained within ICH6.

The sad think is that even OSS that supports ICH6, does not support C-media 9880 at present..

Same goes with alsa...

The conclusion is: we have 2 wait  :Sad: 

----------

## Robin79

conclusion is this sucks  :Sad:  i got sound but it sucks so bad! I ahve to use wintendo to watch movies thats the most sad! Yeah yeah then i w8 then  :Sad: 

----------

## atavus

My problem beats your's!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

My graphic card is GF6600 that is not supported by gentoo (latest nvidia driver sucks) only vesa module works with it. @!#$@#$ 60hz  :Shocked:  !!! 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

I'm lucky to have other machines   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Robin79

Tried out the new alsa yet?

----------

## atavus

Now works fine with latest stable OSS. Sound is flawless, but mixer works in on/off mode

----------

## Serdar

I have he CMI 9880L, but OSS emulation does not work, but I need it, how do you solve this Problem?

I get error like this

ALSA /home/serdar/Naruto/alsa-driver-1.0.9a/acore/oss/mixer_oss.c:1292: unable to register OSS mixer device 0:0

ALSA /home/serdar/Naruto/alsa-driver-1.0.9a/acore/oss/pcm_oss.c:2465: unable to register OSS PCM device 0:0

programs which supports alsa work well, but others, like tvtime, which need OSS does not work.

any ideas?

thanks in advance

bye Serdar

----------

